# Gated apartments with code



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

Should riders walk to the front of the apt complex rather than making me punch in a code and drive through a maze of buildings? Most riders are respectful of my time but last night a ride went bad. It was dark and 2 apartment complexes joined together looked exactly alike. I arrived at the wrong one and waited 2 minutes then called. She guided me through the wrong building. I had followed someone who had a code. After getting to the right apt complex she has me punch in a code and then guides me through a maze of buildings. She never texted in advance to let me know about the code. I pretty sure it was her that gave me a bad rating last night and it was partially my fault but had she been at the front leasing office this could've been avoided.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

If they don't text you the gate code, before you arrive, without you having to ask then they obviously prefer you to wait at the gate.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

I love these apt with codes. I press arrive prematurely and will wait at the gate and start my timer. 5:00 goes by I smashed the gas pedal and peel out. Collect my 5 bucks and teach pax a lesson regarding common sense


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

I dropped off at one of these fancy complexes with a gate and guard shack in Chicago. The resident in my backseat herself gave them her info. 2.5 minutes later we're still sitting there. Moe and Curley in the shed "forgot" about us.

First ping for p/u there and no call from pax advising instructions, code, name or what to do. Not waiting at that gate again at 20 CENTS/minute minus 20%. 

I refuse pings from that complex. They can come outside the gate or call a limo.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> I love these apt with codes. I press arrive prematurely and will wait at the gate and start my timer. 5:00 goes by I smashed the gas pedal and peel out. Collect my 5 bucks and teach pax a lesson regarding common sense


...and mutual respect and common courtesy.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Always wait at the leasing office. Unless I have had the rider before and the pin drop is on there building.

I hate speed bumps.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Today happened twice.
First one:
i got to main gate, called the pax, no answer, then guard let me in anyways after recording identification . I get to address, I hit arrived, text after 2 minutes, wait until it is 7 minutes since arrived button, still no answer and nobody out on the curb. I hit cancel/no-show and within seconds I get the text order: "Call me: xxx-xxx-xxxx" ! Wtf is wrong with people. 

Second one:
I am at the gate, I text/call, he says he doesn't know gate code! How should I get in? I tell him i will be waiting at the gate. He comes out at 7 minute mark. I would have cancelled this too, but I wanted to make the trip since I had so much time invested. Probably I took a rating hit from this guy!


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

It feels like since I've started doing uber, I realize how insanely stupid people are. I seriously don't know how these people breathe. I had this one lady at the airport the other day, I told her that I am there at the terminal. I have my flashers on, and that she can see my car. She kept saying I don't see your car are you at the right spot, I'm like ma'am I'm at terminal B door 4 like you said. She keep saying she doesn't see my car. The airport was kinda busy so the officer was kicking me out so I slowly moved forward. At this time the car that was parked next to me drove off and there it was, this lady who sat on the bench the whole time looking for my car. HAHAHA I guess it never occurred to her to get out of her seat to stand up and scan for my car. So she got in the car and said, sorry I couldn't see you. Well no shit you won't see me if you sat there and looked at one spot the entire time.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I will never understand how people living in gated communities always "forget" that they live behind a gate.

Raider is correct. Doing this job will teach you just how stupid the average person is.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

It's just that considering how cheap the $8.00 ride is I shouldn't have to jump through hoops to pick up a rider. At the very least they should text specific instructions and on site directions when they request the ride


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Raider said:


> It feels like since I've started doing uber, I realize how insanely stupid people are. I seriously don't know how these people breathe. I had this one lady at the airport the other day, I told her that I am there at the terminal. I have my flashers on, and that she can see my car. She kept saying I don't see your car are you at the right spot, I'm like ma'am I'm at terminal B door 4 like you said. She keep saying she doesn't see my car. The airport was kinda busy so the officer was kicking me out so I slowly moved forward. At this time the car that was parked next to me drove off and there it was, this lady who sat on the bench the whole time looking for my car. HAHAHA I guess it never occurred to her to get out of her seat to stand up and scan for my car. So she got in the car and said, sorry I couldn't see you. Well no shit you won't see me if you sat there and looked at one spot the entire time.


I've had to tell them numerous times they have to come out of the F'n house. I could not stop and block traffic directly in front of the peep hole in their front door.....in a city of 2.8 million people. I do NOT waste time with these people. On to the next.

Another issue is when you show up at the exact residential address and there are no signs of life on any floor in there. No lights on, no door opening.......nothing.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Of course these people are not aware of their surroundings. Welcome to my world, all of you UberX drivers.

They can not give you the dial code at a gated community.

They can not bother to tell the guard at the shack that you are coming, so now that you are there, he will not let you in.

They do not understand that you can not sit in a *NO STANDING 4-6:30 P.M.* zone Downtown at 1715 and wait until they decide that they are good and ready to come out.

They do not understand that you can not sit in the middle of the street in a crowded, narrow street that is full of traffic until they decide that they are good and ready to come out.

They do not understand that you are not going to the bottom of the hill on that unplowed street in Winter because you can not get back up that hill.

They do not understand that you are not coming to the top of the hill on that unplowed street in winter because you can not get up it.

They do not understand that you can not sit on that plowed, fairly level residential street in Winter and wait until they are good and ready to come out because the plow has made only one lane for two way traffic to use.

They can not understand why you do not want to sit in front of their house and wait the forty-five minutes that it is going to take them to come out. Further, they can not understand why you would expect to be paid _ anything_ for that forty five mintues, never mind that the pay for that is less than peanuts.

They can not understand why the Police will not let you wait for them the hour that it takes you to clear customs and immigration at an airport. I will not even mention getting paid for that.

This list is far from complete.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I regularly pickup pax in gated communities ... when I get the ping I send the following text:
"This is Ron (uber driver) - please confirm address/location. If gated, send gate code. Thanks"
This has saved me a ton of headaches. In the rare event that I don't get a reply and there is a locked gate when I arrive ... I text them that I will wait out front for 3 minutes. *I always wait 5 to collect my $5 ... but some pax need a sense of urgency. On a few occasions pax will text me to start meter and they'll be there when the get there ... no biggie, I start meter and wait for them to come to my car.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Of course these people are not aware of their surroundings. Welcome to my world, all of you UberX drivers.
> 
> They can not give you the dial code at a gated community.
> 
> ...


One today was waiting at the curb on a narrow one way street. What could go wrong? He jumped in to do the "hold the car" thing and we had to wait for his girlfriend (aka leftover from last night) to "finish brushing her teeth or whatever". I pulled over in the alley and shut the car off to show my frustration. He apologized and even though he was from my hometown, I gave him 2*s. I drove them 1/2 mile to a college bar he's way too old for. He just arrived a month ago


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh I got a ping from 600 N. State St. in Chicago last night (a SATURDAY night). I called ahead to make sure he was at the corner. He said they were in the hotel and to "just park" and they'd be right down. I told him there is no where to "park" here and that's why I'm calling to make sure you're at a curb. Sure, let me just "park" on State St. 

Today I got a ping on Michigan Ave. in downtown Chicago. He was a 4.5* so I just cancelled. No need to bother even calling.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I regularly pickup pax in gated communities ... when I get the ping I send the following text:
> "This is Ron (uber driver) - please confirm address/location. If gated, send gate code. Thanks"
> This has saved me a ton of headaches. In the rare event that I don't get a reply and there is a locked gate when I arrive ... I text them that I will wait out front for 3 minutes. *I always wait 5 to collect my $5 ... but some pax need a sense of urgency. On a few occasions pax will text me to start meter and they'll be there when the get there ... no biggie, I start meter and wait for them to come to my car.


I'm worth more than 20 CENTS/minute minus 20%. Gas is $3.70/gallon here now and I'd venture to guess my housing costs are triple yours.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I'm worth more than 20 CENTS/minute


so am I and >40% my pax give me tips that more than compensates me for the few extra minutes I waited for them. I'd rather wait with the meter running at the pickup location for a pax I know is coming out ... than troll around using up gas ($2.89/gal) looking for the next ping *I run premium; regular is only $2.49/gal


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> so am I and >40% my pax give me tips that more than compensates me for the few extra minutes I waited for them. I'd rather wait with the meter running at the pickup location for a pax I know is coming out ... than troll around using up gas ($3.29/gal) looking for the next ping


Thats great. No nobody tips here. They need that extra cash for craft beer and pedicures........or are a "minority". Plus we don't have to go "looking" for the next ping. Another will be requesting a ride within 3 blocks as you touch the cancel button. And that's the point.

"Start the meter". F'n please. At those rates, and basically not getting compensated for your time, you need to keep that car moving or find something else to occupy you're time if you're that lonely that you Uber for free.


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I'm worth more than 20 CENTS/minute minus 20%. Gas is $3.70/gallon here now and I'd venture to guess my housing costs are triple yours.


Are you sure they're not screwing you @25% in that market?


----------



## corrado (Jan 19, 2015)

Di


Oh My said:


> One today was waiting at the curb on a narrow one way street. What could go wrong? He jumped in to do the "hold the car" thing and we had to wait for his girlfriend (aka leftover from last night) to "finish brushing her teeth or whatever". I pulled over in the alley and shut the car off to show my frustration. He apologized and even though he was from my hometown, I gave him 2*s. I drove them 1/2 mile to a college bar he's way too old for. He just arrived a month ago


D the ****head tip?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My correctly points out a few things that my long experience in this business has proved.

These people think that you can just sit there and wait until they decide that they are good and ready to come out. This is not always the case. I can get away with stopping just long enough to get you into the vehicle if it is rush hour and a NO STANDING IN RUSH HOUR zone. The same goes for a parked-up, busy narrow street, where even all of the illegal spaces (such as in front of the fireplug) are taken. Anyone who thinks that putting his children in the car or putting one adult out of three in the car to hold it will keep the Police or summons writers away is hopelessly naive.

Putting the children into the vehicle to hold it, especially on a residential street, is one of the oldest passenger tricks in the book. If it is busy, if I see the adult approach with the children, and the adult does not appear to be ready, I will ask the adult before he even gets to the car if we are ready to go. If the answer is "no", I tell them to call when they are ready, I am back in the car, the locks click down, the brake comes off, the car goes into gear and I am _gonesville._ If it is slow and there is somewher to wait, I will wait, but no one gets more than fifteen minutes. If they can not get out un fifteen minutes, they can not need a ride that badly.

When I was a rookie, someone had me waiting twenty minutes with the meter on. After the twenty minutes, I went back to the desk clerk, who called the people, again. The people told the desk clerk that they did not want the cab anymore. I told the desk clerk to tell them to come down and pay my dismissal and waiting time. They refused to do it---and this in an overpriced condominium in a very wealthy neighbourhood. That was the first, the only and the last time that happened.

.............then you have these Rocket Scientists who will keep you waiting for ten minutes, come out, get into the car, and tell you that they are late and you must hurry and get them to wherever it is that they want to go. They yell at you and ask why you were not at the door before they submitted their order/hung up the telephone. They yell at you to speed, run *STOP* signs and red lights and cut off pedestrians with *WALK* signals in their favour. I let these brilliant people finish their little screed, then I hand it right back to them. Had they been in such a hurry, they would not have kept me waiting for ten minutes, marry, they would have been on the kerb. I continue that I will not break any traffic rules as points can jeopardise my hack licence. Even if they were to offer to pay the summonses, I could not transfer the points to their records. In the District of Columbia, failure to yield to a pedestrian (one who is in the right, that is), earns you ea two hundred fifty dollar fine and eight points. Eight points brings a suspension of your driver's licence and denial of renewal of your Hack Licence.

Lack of planning on their part does _*NOT*_ constitute and emergency on mine.

..........Oh, and almost no one in Washington tips on UberX. Those who do tip on UberX are people who do not live here.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Lack of planning on their part does _*NOT*_ constitute and emergency on mine.


Yep ... the only 1* I've ever given was a pax who texted me upon arrival with "I'm in the elevator now" (but considering we're in Austin not NYC and your building only has 6 floors) ... 15 minutes later he finally walks out and then has the never to say, "hey buddy, can you step on it my flight leaves in 45 minutes" ... to which I responded "I'll try, but it is rush hour and even without the traffic it's 20 minutes to the airport; too bad you couldn't come down 15 minutes earlier ... then we'd make it for sure".


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

corrado said:


> Di
> 
> D the ****head tip?


Hell no. He just arrived to the big city and heard about this nifty rideshare thingy. He's from an affluent city near my hometown in another state. I'm sure all of his connections in his new town told him you don't have to tip too.

Again, I dropped them at a bar a whole whopping 1/2 mile away that they could have walked to. At 3:00pm. It was a beautiful day. They need this rideshare savings over a cab and not tipping the driver to.....tip the bartender.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Oh My correctly points out a few things that my long experience in this business has proved.
> 
> These people think that you can just sit there and wait until they decide that they are good and ready to come out. This is not always the case. I can get away with stopping just long enough to get you into the vehicle if it is rush hour and a NO STANDING IN RUSH HOUR zone. The same goes for a parked-up, busy narrow street, where even all of the illegal spaces (such as in front of the fireplug) are taken. Anyone who thinks that putting his children in the car or putting one adult out of three in the car to hold it will keep the Police or summons writers away is hopelessly naive.
> 
> ...


Here. I just dropped off at a Starbucks in a popular Chicago area (not downtown). Traffic is light out here. I had to restart my phone because it was acting up. I no more than reached for the button before taking off and this meter maid ***** was standing at my right window.

2 days ago another rated me low because I waited across the busy street for him which was in the direction he was going anyway. He said something about how I did this right by turning around blah blah and how other drivers don't get it. I told him I will turn the car around.....if I CAN. Possibly having to go around the block to head in the right destination address is included in the cheap rate and I told him the other option is to hail a cab going in your direction (if there are any).


----------



## johndcva (Jun 21, 2015)

First post for me from DC metro area, mainly Northern VA. Agreed DC riders do not tip, maybe 1 in 50. A few asked if they could add a tip thru Uber app, they can't right? LOTS of gated communities and lots of calls from subway stops that don't have legal pick up area and high % of $5 trips (Tysons Corner). Been at it since Sept and definitely need to start keeping way, way better records.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

johndcva said:


> First post for me from DC metro area, mainly Northern VA. Agreed DC riders do not tip, maybe 1 in 50. A few asked if they could add a tip thru Uber app, they can't right? LOTS of gated communities and lots of calls from subway stops that don't have legal pick up area and high % of $5 trips (Tysons Corner). Been at it since Sept and definitely need to start keeping way, way better records.


Just got a ping with no address. I called and he clarified. Told him "Great, will be there in about 2 minutes". He says, "Well, actually I'm still on the bus and it'll probably be another 10 minutes".

I told him not to do that and cancelled.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

L


Oh My said:


> Oh I got a ping from 600 N. State St. in Chicago last night (a SATURDAY night). I called ahead to make sure he was at the corner. He said they were in the hotel and to "just park" and they'd be right down. I told him there is no where to "park" here and that's why I'm calling to make sure you're at a curb. Sure, let me just "park" on State St.
> 
> Today I got a ping on Michigan Ave. in downtown Chicago. He was a 4.5* so I just cancelled. No need to bother even calling.


ol..I don't even bother accepting anything on a North Michigan Ave pin drop. Nope. Not worth the aggravation - I cancel each and very time. I also cancel whenever someone is at "Beubien Ct" or "Pedway." Nope...the former is too complicated to find and the latter can be any of two sides of the street...no thanks...instant cancel


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> L
> 
> ol..I don't even bother accepting anything on a North Michigan Ave pin drop. Nope. Not worth the aggravation - I cancel each and very time. I also cancel whenever someone is at "Beubien Ct" or "Pedway." Nope...the former is too complicated to find and the latter can be any of two sides of the street...no thanks...instant cancel


I'll do maybe the Water Tower IF they answer their phone and will be looking for my car while AT the curb or we agree to meet on the side street. No answer? Cancel.

This guy was already a 4.5* though so not bothering to even call.

And what is that damn Pedway thing anyway.


----------



## ChicagoHeat12 (May 6, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I'll do maybe the Water Tower IF they answer their phone and will be looking for my car while AT the curb or we agree to meet on the side street. No answer? Cancel.
> 
> This guy was already a 4.5* though so not bothering to even call.
> 
> And what is that damn Pedway thing anyway.


It is a series of interconnected below ground tunnels and above ground buildings that makes it possible to traverse a good portion the downtown while avoiding I climate weather or street traffic


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> It is a series of interconnected below ground tunnels and above ground buildings that makes it possible to traverse a good portion the downtown while avoiding I climate weather or street traffic


Thought it was something like that. Once I got a ping to simply "Pedway System". I called the guy and he seemed frustrated about that and told me to just pick him up on the upper level at the bar on Randolph. He was a bartender. But when I worked in the Loop the stench of stale urine and bums crawling up those steps to the surface level was enough for me to never check out the weather down there. I'd rather get wet.

Ever see one of the streets in the Financial District show on Ubers device as "Historic Route U.S. 66"? Forgot which street.

Finding that impound lot 3 levels below downtown Chicago was a video game itself, picking up clues along the way. Why the pax had to load a wagon in my vehicle for this adventure still boggles my mind.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> Well, actually I'm still on the bus and it'll probably be another 10 minutes".


what's next ... are pax going to ping from the plane as they are landing?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> what's next ... are pax going to ping from the plane as they are landing?


The only other time that happened the guy called me while still on the train and told me to look for him in the red pants. I told him that's great and all but my wait time is 5 minutes and look for ME in the black xxxx (if I'm still there).


----------



## LoneXer (May 30, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> what's next ... are pax going to ping from the plane as they are landing?


Happens all the time at SFO, I always wait 5 minutes and call them 75% are de planing or in baggage I tell them to cancel and ping when at curb there are plenty of ubers in staging, get about 5-7 in a row cancellations in a row when busy @$4 net


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

ChicagoHeat12 said:


> L
> 
> ol..I don't even bother accepting anything on a North Michigan Ave pin drop. Nope. Not worth the aggravation - I cancel each and very time. I also cancel whenever someone is at "Beubien Ct" or "Pedway." Nope...the former is too complicated to find and the latter can be any of two sides of the street...no thanks...instant cancel


Once I did tell one on Lower Wacker to come up and join us though. Not going down there either.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

LoneXer said:


> get about 5-7 in a row cancellations in a row when busy @$4 net


beats taking a fare to South San Fran ... plus save some gas in the process


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh My said:


> One today was waiting at the curb on a narrow one way street. What could go wrong? He jumped in to do the "hold the car" thing and we had to wait for his girlfriend (aka leftover from last night) to "finish brushing her teeth or whatever". I pulled over in the alley and shut the car off to show my frustration. He apologized and even though he was from my hometown, I gave him 2*s. I drove them 1/2 mile to a college bar he's way too old for. He just arrived a month ago


too old or not, is not your business, just drive your GD car.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

I've got the same problem. I spend a lot of my time in Tempe which is home to the biggest university in the US. There's tons of these huge, multi-building apartment complexes. More often than not, the fare is too stupid to come down to the lot and wave me down, so I spend 5 minutes trolling the parking lot whereupon I cancel the ride. These are the bane of my existance.


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

Raider said:


> I love these apt with codes. I press arrive prematurely and will wait at the gate and start my timer. 5:00 goes by I smashed the gas pedal and peel out. Collect my 5 bucks and teach pax a lesson regarding common sense


-- I have never had a pax text me a code (or call to give me one). But I will be sure to follow your advice should that happen.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

People who try to game the wait are annoying.

They call while still on the aeroplane, bus, train. They call while they are still on line to pay the cashier in the grocery store.

They call, then get into the bathtub.

They call as they emerge from the bathtub.

They call, then they start to get dressed.

ATTENTION PASSENGER ROCKET SCIENTISTS!

When you open the Uber application, it shows you where the vehicles are. This works for UberX, Uber Taxi and Uber Black. You see if there are any vehicles close. Next, you make your own decision about if you will get a ride and when you might get it. Isn't it wonderful?

This also works on other electronic taxi hails. I would assume that it works for other ride share applications, as well.

It is not worth the trouble for a cab driver to wait more than fifteen minutes. It is not worth the trouble of a rideshare driver to wait more than five. Tell Uber that you are willing to pay more, and you might get us to wait. Either that, or consider tipping. Never mind what Uber says about it, consider tipping, then do it. When I am driving my cab, nothing got me to agree to wait faster than your emerging from the address, throwing some cash onto the front seat, telling me that it is mine and to turn on the meter (or start the clock, before we had meters) and that you will be out shortly. This would work for UberX, as well.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> too old or not, is not your business, just drive your GD car.


Maybe waiting at 20 CENTS/minute (minus 20%) with gas at $3.70/gallon pays your lot rent in the trailer park in Tuscaloosa......but this is Chicago. Wake up and broaden your horizons.

Are you Travis' towel boy too?


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> People who try to game the wait are annoying.
> 
> They call while still on the aeroplane, bus, train. They call while they are still on line to pay the cashier in the grocery store.
> 
> ...


The worst is when you have to honk the horn because your bumper is nearly touching their thigh and their head is buried in their iphone (probably looking at the dick pic their son just sent them).


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Today happened twice.
> First one:
> i got to main gate, called the pax, no answer, then guard let me in anyways after recording identification . I get to address, I hit arrived, text after 2 minutes, wait until it is 7 minutes since arrived button, still no answer and nobody out on the curb. I hit cancel/no-show and within seconds I get the text order: "Call me: xxx-xxx-xxxx" ! Wtf is wrong with people.
> 
> ...


Why wait 7 minutes? 5:01 and cancel


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Why wait 7 minutes? 5:01 and cancel


I have too much time invested in this. sometimes I cancel at exactly 5:01, sometimes I cancel a few minutes later. It is not a science, it is whatever your intuition tells you and it depends a lot on the situation.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> I have too much time invested in this. sometimes I cancel at exactly 5:01, sometimes I cancel a few minutes later. It is not a science, it is whatever your intuition tells you and it depends a lot on the situation.


yep ... I've waited as long as 15 minutes for a pax ... because their trips are always $100+ on the app and they generally tip me $20. If it's an affluent neighborhood, I'll wait longer ... but if they have crappy cars in the driveway, then I cancel at 5:01 minutes


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

I've pick up so many pax with gate codes (often multiple times) ... now I keep a log of the gate codes ... just in case some bonehead pax fails to send me their gate code. It's always a treat to surprise a pax by pulling up to their house and have them say "How'd you get in ... I didn't give you the gate code" ... to which I generally respond ... "do you know Mr ___ he's a few houses down from you ... I pick him up regularly"


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I've pick up so many pax with gate codes (often multiple times) ... now I keep a log of the gate codes ... just in case some bonehead pax fails to send me their gate code. It's always a treat to surprise a pax by pulling up to their house and have them say "How'd you get in ... I didn't give you the gate code" ... to which I generally respond ... "do you know Mr ___ he's a few houses down from you ... I pick him up regularly"


You are ****ing with their [false] sense of security. They think those gates keep them safe from the world, and here you are, a common pauper who's breached security.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

I don't keep a log, but weird enough, I remember a few gate codes... among them is a gate code to an airport runway! I once took a guy to his private helicopter stored in an airport hangar.. we entered through a gate code into the airport, I was driving right in the side of the runway.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> You are ****ing with their [false] sense of security.


I'm sure they don't complain when their pizza arrives piping hot ... when the pizza driver shows up in their beater car on their doorstep after following another person through the gate. I think some pax think that they are the only "adventurous" pax in their gated community to use Uber ... and then they find out that I drive their neighbors regularly.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Oh My said:


> The worst is when you have to honk the horn because your bumper is nearly touching their thigh and their head is buried in their iphone (probably looking at the dick pic their son just sent them).


_Is that annoying, or what?_ Oh, yes, absolutely. .........or how about when they are looking at their device as they try to figure out where you are and keep looking up everywhere, at everyone and at everything _*but*_ you, your car or where you are.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Is that annoying, or what?_ Oh, yes, absolutely. .........or how about when they are looking at their device as they try to figure out where you are and keep looking up everywhere, at everyone and at everything _*but*_ you, your car or where you are.


And after you honk the horn and they look you directly in the eye, they give you a look like who the hell you are you? Oh, oh, yeah! That Uber thing guy.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Well I read a local article well over a year ago that the main reason Uber drivers rate passengers low is because of ....... waiting.

Besides the rates, waiting is the major factor that makes this whole nifty concept a near complete failure, in urban areas anyway.

At the curb or 30 seconds max wait. Min $5 "booking charge" the split second that ride request button is pushed. Solved.

Don't like it? Hail a cab, wait for the bus or hire a limo.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Now, here's new one I haven't experienced before but this was with Side Car. I show up to obvious lazy pin point drop. There's some bar or restaurant at the corner. I pull up further. Two chicks staring into their phone.
I was going to ask if they called SideCar for a ride but heard "it's a black Volkswagen" first. Definitely not me so waited another minute. One says "What's your name?" to me. I reply "No, what's YOUR name?" (not taking the VWs riders). She gives me her name and one is in fact my rider. They hem and haw and the other one says "No, the other guy is 2 minutes away and I can use my free coupon".

"They" call 3 tow trucks at one time in Detroit too.


----------



## UberLou (May 5, 2015)

I just call Zuul, the Gatekeeper and tell her I am the Keymaster. Works every time!


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Oh My said:


> Maybe waiting at 20 CENTS/minute (minus 20%) with gas at $3.70/gallon pays your lot rent in the trailer park in Tuscaloosa......but this is Chicago. Wake up and broaden your horizons.
> 
> Are you Travis' towel boy too?


i am only talkinbg about, your comments about passenger's personal business, what your passengers do is not your business, unless they are breaking the law...


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Don't call so early.. people don't look at their phones right when you arrive. Wait 2 minutes than text, another 3 minutes cancel. Simple.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

Oh My said:


> I dropped off at one of these fancy complexes with a gate and guard shack in Chicago. The resident in my backseat herself gave them her info. 2.5 minutes later we're still sitting there. Moe and Curley in the shed "forgot" about us.
> 
> First ping for p/u there and no call from pax advising instructions, code, name or what to do. Not waiting at that gate again at 20 CENTS/minute minus 20%.
> 
> I refuse pings from that complex. They can come outside the gate or call a limo.


lol...moe and curly in the shack. I am going to picture this every time now.


----------



## cleansafepolite (Dec 14, 2015)

superjtrdr said:


> Should riders walk to the front of the apt complex rather than making me punch in a code and drive through a maze of buildings? Most riders are respectful of my time but last night a ride went bad. It was dark and 2 apartment complexes joined together looked exactly alike. I arrived at the wrong one and waited 2 minutes then called. She guided me through the wrong building. I had followed someone who had a code. After getting to the right apt complex she has me punch in a code and then guides me through a maze of buildings. She never texted in advance to let me know about the code. I pretty sure it was her that gave me a bad rating last night and it was partially my fault but had she been at the front leasing office this could've been avoided.


keep a pen and notebook handy, when you get a code note the address and code, if it is a large complex or strategically placed complex it makes for a great place to park and wait for a ping. Condos are the best for this especially about 630 7pm. I dont advise using the code on a pickup or broadcasting to the fare you have the code, just use it as a great location for pickups.


----------

